# Sweater Dog Bed



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I saw this on Facebook and thought I'd post it here for you crafty people.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

nice little idea, if only i could sew haha


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's cute but I can't sew either!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a neat idea!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I can sew but Rolo already has 2 beds! Having said that I'm tempted to steal a jumper from upstairs!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's Brilliant


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so cool!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hehe I like that, it's so fun! This is great for pups that like to be held...now even
during sleep they can feel like they are in our arms, lol. Really clever, makes me
want to try and make one like it!


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it! That's an awesome idea! Hmmm... & I think I might just have a couple of really cute sweaters in my closet! LOL! :thumbright:


----------

